# should I get these bangs?



## faifai (Aug 5, 2007)

But I don't know if they will look good on me. What do you think? Basically they are the kind of bangs that cover all the forehead and are more straight than sideswept, with fringy ends so it doesn't look too blunt. My hair is currently about the same length as Alexis's hair in the first picture.

I'm just worried that they might look too "heavy" on my face since I already have big eyes/lips/cheekbones/nose etc. And if I get them and I hate them, I don't know how I would hide them.


























On the right






And a pic of me for reference.​


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: seriously wanting these bangs*

it looks like you can really pull off those bangs, especially the first pic....ur face has the same shape as urs..the best is to talk to a hairstylist and see what she says...if you are really thinking about getting bangs..oh and shorter side sweep bangs would be cute too! please let us know if you do get bangs and of course take pics!!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

I think you would look better with side swept bangs. These types of bangs look better when people have pixie like features.  You have very strong features,  and need a strong haircut to go with it.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 6, 2007)

I really like the bangs you already have....maybe you can do them a little thicker & shorter, but the side swept bangs win!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2007)

I think they'd look really nice on you, particularly with your cheekbones.
It would be a very dramatic look.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't think you should get those bangs at all.  I think you definitely need to go w/ a more sideswept look. Like frocher said, i think those bangs look better on people w/ a pixie look, like a more pointed face and smaller features.  I'm not saying you couldn't pull them off, b/c you're very pretty so you'd still look good w/ almost any cut, i just don't think they're right for your face shape.  Not many people can pull those bangs off.


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

You are one sexy mama, embrace it and wear your hair lush like you usually do.  Those bangs are cute, imo sexy is better.


----------



## simplykat (Aug 7, 2007)

i don't think you'll know until you try it. even hairstylists don't know sometimes. i know because i wanted bangs like those but wasn't sure i should get it since everyone said it wouldn't look good on my face shape [ i have a square jawline ] and i just decided to dye my hair jet black and cut it myself one day, and it looked good IMO! everyone else loved it too. i think i have a picture somewhere...

*goes find some*





just the color was adjusted in that one. haha. i <3 photoshop.






so my personal advice is to try it, you never know! but i do agree, that if you want a more sexy mature look stick with side swept, i tend to look younger with the bangs. HTH!


----------



## StelliR (Aug 7, 2007)

I think you should go for it!  I think bangs tend to flatter eyes and your eyes are absolutely gorgeous - you already have a dramatic look and I think strong bangs would complement your look.  I know it doesn't help much, but if you hate it they *do* grow back, and you'll never know until you try.


----------



## faifai (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplykat* 

 
_




just the color was adjusted in that one. haha. i <3 photoshop.






so my personal advice is to try it, you never know! but i do agree, that if you want a more sexy mature look stick with side swept, i tend to look younger with the bangs. HTH!_

 
Whoooooa you look so good! I'm totally going to take your first photo to the salon if I do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think your bangs do look sexy, it's all a matter of attitude.


----------



## user79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Personally, I really like the sideswept ones you have and I think it suits your face, maybe you can just get them trimmed a bit shorter? But if you really want the straight across bangs, go for it. It's just hair, it will grow back. And once they are a bit longer you can sweep them to the side.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 8, 2007)

Personally, I would do a long bang on you.  I wouldn't go that short right off.  I tell you why.  With long bangs, you can make them look shorter and do so many thing with them.  With the shorter bang, it will chop the face to look smaller.  I would want to frame your face and not cut it in 1/2.  Also, I would give you more options.  Bangs give a much younger look too.  They cause breakouts on the forehead sometimes.  

Therefore, I would frame taper at the shortest by your fantastic cheekbones or jawline.  Your bone structure is fabulous.  I would showcase that and still allow those drop dead gorgeous eyes to stand out.


----------



## simplykat (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Whoooooa you look so good! I'm totally going to take your first photo to the salon if I do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think your bangs do look sexy, it's all a matter of attitude._

 
I'M FLATTERED! THANK YOU!! [:


----------



## faifai (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, here it is! I did decide to take the plunge and just do it.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2007)

OH MY GOD. That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh man, so sexy! You seem to have that ideal face shape where pretty much anything would look great. Good call on the bangs


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 20, 2007)

WOW!! I love it!! You look so beautiful!! They really play up your eyes and cheekbones!! Really gorgeous!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 20, 2007)

I love it tooo!! Sooo, beautiful!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gorgeous!  I love the last pic!  How much of your hair did you chop off?


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 20, 2007)

The bangs look great on you.


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 20, 2007)

looks beautiful on you~!


----------



## user79 (Aug 21, 2007)

It looks good. And they aren't that short so if you want to grow it out to sideswept ones it won't take too long.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------

